# AR15 Bolt Carrier Suggestions



## Slippy

OK Ladies and Germs,

I'm fixin' to buy an extra Bolt Carrier Assembly Group for my AR15's (yeah, the same ones that got lost in the Atlantic Ocean). I looked at past threads and couldn't find this subject in the last year or two so I thought I'd ask for some advise. 

Is there any specific manufacturer that you would recommend? It seems that $90-$150 is the range on AR15 Bolt Carrier Assemblies, is this in line? I'd appreciate any ideas, suggestions or smart assed comments!


----------



## dannydefense

Spend a couple bucks more and get a BravoCompany BCG. Why? Cause I said so.

Seriously though, they don't just cobble together a bunch of parts. Everything that goes into a BCM BCG is quality controlled, tested, and adheres to strict standards. You'll never get one from them that's improperly staked or poorly hardened. Flippin amazing customer service to boot, and everythings 100% USA.

BCM Bolt Carrier Group MPI Auto M16


----------



## AquaHull

AIM Surplus has the market cornered. Why? Because I said so.
That being said AIM has someone (RGuns?)use 9310 steel,BCM has someone use Carp158 which only a few companies can source from the only supplier.

I like my AIM Nitride BCG,slick as snot on a doorknob.My HST Melonite BCG runs well also. They both clean up like a dream and need little lube.

You will get many opinions on this. Danny gave his,Tommy did as well.


----------



## Slippy

AquaHull said:


> AIM Surplus has the market cornered. Why? Because I said so.
> That being said AIM has someone (RGuns?)use 9310 steel,BCM has someone use Carp158 which only a few companies can source from the only supplier.
> 
> I like my AIM Nitride BCG,slick as snot on a doorknob.My HST Melonite BCG runs well also. They both clean up like a dream and need little lube.
> 
> You will get many opinions on this. Danny gave his,Tommy did as well.


Thanks guys,

Good Info,

You can rest assured that I will use the phrase, "slick as snot on a doornob" again!


----------



## pheniox17

something else to loose in the Atlantic slippy??

go with what you can afford bro... knowing you, you have half a dozen spares floating around (or sitting in.the Atlantic somewhere  )


----------



## Slippy

You are right as rain my Aussie mate, I could shoot 1000 rounds a day and never wear out the ones that I have. 

But Valentine's Day is tomorrow and nothing Mrs. Slippy likes more than another spare part for our firearms! The lamp wick that I got her for President's day should bring a smile to her face too!


----------



## The Resister

I recently did a do it yourself AR in the M4 configuration. After lengthy research, I settled on the LMT bolt carrier group only because I lucked up on a new LMT barreled upper. Bravo Company sells the LMT bolt carrier group; however, Bravo Company has their own BCG and is given top reviews on virtually every AR site, military site, and DIY AR build sites.


----------



## whoppo

I've got BC's and Spike's BCG's and both work exceptionally well for me... and I shoot a fair amount.


----------



## Beach Kowboy

I would recommend a Noveske!! Noveske is one of the top manufactures out there and you WILL NOT go wrong with their products. I have 1 of their builds as well as my brother and father.. Do some research and buy what is best for YOU.


----------



## ordnance21xx

Palmetto state armory has bolt carrier groups around that price. http://palmettostatearmory.com/

Priced at around 75.00-110.00

MOLON LABE


----------



## sparkyprep

I would suggest getting your BCG coated in nickel boron. Super slick!


----------



## Smitty901

Drive down to the bottom of the lake and look what brand you already have an go with that.
All of the ones listed are good to go .


----------



## 1skrewsloose

For a spare, I went with redbarnarmory, works like it should.


----------



## AquaHull

1skrewsloose said:


> For a spare, I went with redbarnarmory, works like it should.


Are they staked proper like?

I'd hate to see a screw come loose.::clapping::


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Yes, the screws are staked as they should be, they have more expensive bcg, but bought the $120 one, good for both semi and full auto rifles. Just looked and they are out of stock. Maybe more than other places charge, but its a Vet owned company. May not matter to some folks. Suprized me that they posted my review of the product on their website. Guess that's my 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## Reptilicus

All good recommendations. I would like to say this though and I'm sure most of you know this, but somebody who doesn't could benefit from it. Whenever combining a new bolt with a used barrel, or a used bolt to a new barrel, headspace should be checked with a quality set of headspace gauges. This is especially true when combining bolts and barrels from different manufacturers. ( Or items which have been immersed in sea water for awhile ). I know everybody claims the same specifications. But on the side of caution, a few bucks out of your pocket and a small bit of your time could prevent a VERY dangerous situation! I do this religiously and my face is still arranged as GOD intended it to be rather than patched back together by a plastic surgeon! And I'm still breathing!!! Just some thoughts!!


----------



## dannydefense

Reptilicus said:


> I know everybody claims the same specifications. But on the side of caution, a few bucks out of your pocket and a small bit of your time could prevent a VERY dangerous situation! I do this religiously and my face is still arranged as GOD intended it to be rather than patched back together by a plastic surgeon! And I'm still breathing!!! Just some thoughts!!


For myself, I have never heard of an AR-15 going kaboom from headspace issues, and while I'm not the most popular guy on the block, my six degrees of separation is aware of quite a few custom builds. Not saying you're wrong, it's always better to be safe than sorry... I just don't want anyone to get scared out of building a custom rifle because they're not sure how to go about checking this.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

Reptilicus said:


> All good recommendations. I would like to say this though and I'm sure most of you know this, but somebody who doesn't could benefit from it. Whenever combining a new bolt with a used barrel, or a used bolt to a new barrel, headspace should be checked with a quality set of headspace gauges. This is especially true when combining bolts and barrels from different manufacturers. ( Or items which have been immersed in sea water for awhile ). I know everybody claims the same specifications. But on the side of caution, a few bucks out of your pocket and a small bit of your time could prevent a VERY dangerous situation! I do this religiously and my face is still arranged as GOD intended it to be rather than patched back together by a plastic surgeon! And I'm still breathing!!! Just some thoughts!!


Agree, go/no go gauges are cheap compared to what can happen. On my review of this item, at redbarn I did note that the headspace met standards.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

This area has always worried me as folks build ar's. I've taken gunsmithing courses. It's not like putting legos together.


----------



## Scotty12

I wonder if slick 50 would work? I never thought of that... Don't use a whole lot. I have a RRA I'm going to try that on. Danny Defense makes a point with aluminum receivers. Imbel used to import rifles with a Federal Arms aluminum receiver that was not forged and prone to failure


----------



## dannydefense

1skrewsloose said:


> This area has always worried me as folks build ar's. I've taken gunsmithing courses. It's not like putting legos together.


Are you suggesting putting Lego together is easy?


----------



## Inor

Slippy said:


> OK Ladies and Germs,
> 
> I'm fixin' to buy an extra Bolt Carrier Assembly Group for my AR15's (yeah, the same ones that got lost in the Atlantic Ocean). I looked at past threads and couldn't find this subject in the last year or two so I thought I'd ask for some advise.
> 
> Is there any specific manufacturer that you would recommend? It seems that $90-$150 is the range on AR15 Bolt Carrier Assemblies, is this in line? I'd appreciate any ideas, suggestions or smart assed comments!


Slippy -

You really need to be more careful when you take you guns on your boat. It is usually a felony to bring a gun to a school. I assume that means a school of fish too. How would you feel if a crazed tuna went on a rampage and killed a bunch of innocent mackerels with your gun?


----------



## Slippy

Inor said:


> Slippy -
> 
> You really need to be more careful when you take you guns on your boat. It is usually a felony to bring a gun to a school. I assume that means a school of fish too. How would you feel if a crazed tuna went on a rampage and killed a bunch of innocent mackerels with your gun?


Good point. I'm sure someone will find out about the time that me and my buddy David were fishing in the Gulf and caught, killed and ate lots of Spanish Mackerels followed by plenty of cheap, cold beer. I see a hate crime indictment in my future.


----------



## AquaHull

Slick 50 will freeze up .


----------



## jimb1972

Reptilicus said:


> All good recommendations. I would like to say this though and I'm sure most of you know this, but somebody who doesn't could benefit from it. Whenever combining a new bolt with a used barrel, or a used bolt to a new barrel, headspace should be checked with a quality set of headspace gauges. This is especially true when combining bolts and barrels from different manufacturers. ( Or items which have been immersed in sea water for awhile ). I know everybody claims the same specifications. But on the side of caution, a few bucks out of your pocket and a small bit of your time could prevent a VERY dangerous situation! I do this religiously and my face is still arranged as GOD intended it to be rather than patched back together by a plastic surgeon! And I'm still breathing!!! Just some thoughts!!


How many of the ones you have checked have been out of spec? And if the headspace was excessive what did you do about it? This is not a bolt action where you can put the barrel in a lathe and turn the shoulder back a bit. You might be able to ream a short chamber, but too much headspace can't really be fixed without replacing the barrel unless the bolt is not manufactured to specs, and then you have to replace it.


----------



## Reptilicus

Of all the ones I have checked everything has been within spec. But if I did come across something that was out of spec. I definitely would stop there and consider my options with either a new bolt or barrel. I would not use an out of spec combination under any circumstance. I do not take chances with safety, especially when it comes to firearms. I also would like to think that the fella at the bench next to me at the range felt the same way. As far as scaring somebody from doing a build, if they don't do enough research before they start and understand all the risk and finer points, then yeah they should just buy some Lincoln Logs and play with those before they hurt themselves or worse an innocent bystander. All the information is out there and it's free, but don't just trust one source, RESEARCH! Anyway, it works for me and will continue to work for me!


----------



## Gunner's Mate

JP - Operating System Components 
great BCG


----------



## Smitty901

Gunner's Mate said:


> JP - Operating System Components
> great BCG


In there AD they mention the forward assist . Both military and personal shooting I can not remember the last time I used the forward assist. So a both that did not allow it's use would not be a big deal IMO.
Not passing judgement on their parts I have never used them. Mixing and match someone else resign has always been something you need to be careful with.
Back to head space. It becomes a bigger issue with full auto weapons and continuous fire. Few ever reach a point where it becomes a big deal with a semi auto. If your weapon is firing as it should, your spent casings are fine then don't worry about it. In converting DI to gas piston and also gas piston back to DI have never run into a issue with the BCG swap.


----------



## jimb1972

Smitty901 said:


> In there AD they mention the forward assist . Both military and personal shooting I can not remember the last time I used the forward assist. So a both that did not allow it's use would not be a big deal IMO.
> Not passing judgement on their parts I have never used them. Mixing and match someone else resign has always been something you need to be careful with.
> Back to head space. It becomes a bigger issue with full auto weapons and continuous fire. Few ever reach a point where it becomes a big deal with a semi auto. If your weapon is firing as it should, your spent casings are fine then don't worry about it. In converting DI to gas piston and also gas piston back to DI have never run into a issue with the BCG swap.


The only time you will need the forward assist is with a dirty weapon or reloads that are a bit long, I have never needed one yet either but they put it on there for a reason and I would hesitate to delete it in a weapon I want to protect my family in harsh circumstances.


----------



## AquaHull

jimb1972 said:


> The only time you will need the forward assist is with a dirty weapon or reloads that are a bit long, I have never needed one yet either but they put it on there for a reason and I would hesitate to delete it in a weapon I want to protect my family in harsh circumstances.


I won't use the FA to chamber a finicky reload. It's makes it hard and tricky to remove when they don't go bang.


----------



## Smitty901

Keep in mind I carried either an m16 or M4 for 27 years.
The Airforce ordered the M16 without the forward assist. Their think was better to eject the round. 
Army and Marine corps looked at it from a speed point of view in a fire fight.
It was not a cause of dirt weapon as much as dirty rounds combined with dirty weapon. The first M16A1's were built to to tight a tolerance for a weapon carried in the field.
Early training with M16a1 rounds would chamber hard sometime with a fresh weapon.


----------



## AquaHull

Better to eject the reject


----------



## dannydefense

AquaHull said:


> Better to eject the reject


What if under stress you just rode the charging handle? Sure it's only one round, but if round count didn't matter we wouldn't have tactical reloads.

It's better to have something and not need it. On a pistol the slide is your bolt carrier, you can manipulate it, bumping it back into battery if you need to. On a bolt action, I hope I don't have to explain that one... on an AR your forward assist is your only direct contact with a bolt carrier moving forward.

Funny, I reread my post, and I originally wrote "It's better to need something and not have it". Dyslexia at it's finest.


----------



## AquaHull

I agree on keeping the FA,but when my reloads don't chamber they're coming out. It's stupid to disassemble the upper from the lower to recock the trigger and hope it don't go bang until you get it back together.Oar pound on the CH with a rubber mallet and hope it doesn't break. Thanks what my cheap bargain basement AR shat went bye bye.


----------



## Montana Rancher

Slippy said:


> OK Ladies and Germs,
> 
> I'm fixin' to buy an extra Bolt Carrier Assembly Group for my AR15's (yeah, the same ones that got lost in the Atlantic Ocean). I looked at past threads and couldn't find this subject in the last year or two so I thought I'd ask for some advise.
> 
> Is there any specific manufacturer that you would recommend? It seems that $90-$150 is the range on AR15 Bolt Carrier Assemblies, is this in line? I'd appreciate any ideas, suggestions or smart assed comments!


Not sure why you want a entire bolt carrier group when you can just get some extra parts for the bolt and replace them when needed.


----------



## Slippy

Montana Rancher said:


> Not sure why you want a entire bolt carrier group when you can just get some extra parts for the bolt and replace them when needed.


Good question. In doing the math, I can buy the entire assembly for the sum of the parts. So I figured I'd buy the whole assembly and have it in storage when I need it in total or in full. Is that an adequate answer?


----------



## dannydefense

Slippy said:


> Good question. In doing the math, I can buy the entire assembly for the sum of the parts. So I figured I'd buy the whole assembly and have it in storage when I need it in total or in full. Is that an adequate answer?


Why not just buy another rifle? Then you could take the BCG out of it and drop it in your main rifle. But then you'd have to buy a spare for the other rifle. I can see how this could spiral out of control, but I think it's the best plan.


----------



## Slippy

dannydefense said:


> Why not just buy another rifle? Then you could take the BCG out of it and drop it in your main rifle. But then you'd have to buy a spare for the other rifle. I can see how this could spiral out of control, but I think it's the best plan.


DD,
We are on the same page. I would like to share with everyone that I already have a spare for my spare in mylar with O2 absorbers in a vault underground in a waterproof container guarded by Sharks. My next purchase will be an army to guard my spares.

Thank you all for you input.


----------



## AquaHull

dannydefense said:


> Why not just buy another rifle? Then you could take the BCG out of it and drop it in your main rifle. But then you'd have to buy a spare for the other rifle. I can see how this could spiral out of control, but I think it's the best plan.


The BRD never ends,even if you cerakote,it's still BRD


----------



## Nathan Jefferson

Another +1 for nibx bcg but they are more expensive... I have WMD and Failzero both are above top notch and are amazingly easy to clean (if they even get dirty). ut at ~200 a pop lots of people pass them by... I didn't and suggest you look long and hard at them, it might be the best (other than an optic?) upgrade you can make to an AR.

Aimsurplus has started selling their own NIBX bcgs for much cheaper - I have no experience with them but everything I've gotten from AIM has always been top notch. But NOW is the time to stop up on BCGs LPKs and any other AR parts - they are cheaper now than you will ever see them again in our lifetimes. (No I don' have a crystal ball but I'd wager a lot of money on it!!!)

AIM NiB .223/5.56 AR/M16 Bolt Carrier Group

Currently sold out but only $129 for the NIBX BCG - even prepanic you'd have been hard pressed to find a good BCG that wasn't NIBX for less...

ALso it is not really necessary to check the headspace of a new AR build.


----------



## Operator6

A recent Christmas sale was sent to me via email with Failzero BCG for 99.00 each with a limit of two. I picked up two more off the fact that I have three others that work great and clean up easily. So you can catch these on special if you pay attention.


----------



## alterego

Make sure you get a full auto configuration. They are better balanced guide better. They slow your cycle rate down a little but you will never notice it.

Also you are two parts away then. JIC


----------



## alterego

Some day if I ever decide to buy an evil black rifle. Even if it is O.D. green. I will have this.
Bolt Carrier Groups : FailZero Elite Kit


----------



## Tennessee

Can’t help you bro! I thought AR’s were throwaways guns, after shooting a few hundred rounds they were worn out. So I have been throwing them into the lake! Didn’t know you can get spare parts for them!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

Primary Arms has been running these Fail Zero bolts for $99 the last couple of months every few weeks. They go back up and then down again. I picked one up but man is it tempting to get a couple more. The one I have now is smooth as silk in my cerakoted PSA upper.



Operator6 said:


> A recent Christmas sale was sent to me via email with Failzero BCG for 99.00 each with a limit of two. I picked up two more off the fact that I have three others that work great and clean up easily. So you can catch these on special if you pay attention.


----------



## Operator6

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Primary Arms has been running these Fail Zero bolts for $99 the last couple of months every few weeks. They go back up and then down again. I picked one up but man is it tempting to get a couple more. The one I have now is smooth as silk in my cerakoted PSA upper.


That's exactly who I was referring to. I do a good bit of business with Primary and have always been pleased.


----------



## GrumpyBiker

I am really liking the NiB coatings.
(You just need to treat them like a nickel plated pistol when it comes to solvents.)
I built (assembled for those who don't like the term built) a 16" stainless barreled AR on a LRB lower with NiB lower parts that is real nice for clean up. 
My Rock River Predator ( rifle on top) is acquiring the NiB treatment a piece at a time as well.
But fair warning, those BCGs tend to turn into a whole AR in no time!
Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

GrumpyBiker said:


> I am really liking the NiB coatings.
> (You just need to treat them like a nickel plated pistol when it comes to solvents.)
> I built (assembled for those who don't like the term built) a 16" stainless barreled AR on a LRB lower with NiB lower parts that is real nice for clean up.
> My Rock River Predator ( rifle on top) is acquiring the NiB treatment a piece at a time as well.
> But fair warning, those BCGs tend to turn into a whole AR in no time!
> Not that that's a bad thing.


The BCG's look pretty too!!


----------



## Tennessee

A bolt from another mother. With all the unnecessary parts cut off.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r

I get about a shipment a week from Primary. I try to stick to their sales. Prices can be high on non sale items, but they generally have what I need when others don't or others show too little info to make an informed purchase. Shipping is outstanding. #1 in the industry in my book when it comes to getting parts to my door step.



Operator6 said:


> That's exactly who I was referring to. I do a good bit of business with Primary and have always been pleased.


----------



## irisrei08

I would recommend Odin Works Black Nitride Bolt Carrier Group. It comes with a free ring tool. This is best bolt carrier among all bolt carrier. Try this bolt carrier for your weapon.


----------



## spork

Damn...talk about an old thread. Didn't read the whole thing, but I hope slippy has gotten his bolt carrier in his ar by now. Heck, it probably already got lost in a boating accident as well...


----------



## Urinal Cake

PM sent.


----------



## SOCOM42

My personal spares are Colt, H&R and Original Bushmaster.

Whatever works for you,


----------



## Steve40th

I use a PSA full auto bolt carrier group. MPI HPI? TESTED.


----------



## AquaHull

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I get about a shipment a week from Primary. I try to stick to their sales. Prices can be high on non sale items, but they generally have what I need when others don't or others show too little info to make an informed purchase. Shipping is outstanding. #1 in the industry in my book when it comes to getting parts to my door step.


MARSH is very accommodating


----------



## AquaHull

SOCOM42 said:


> My personal spares are Colt, H&R and Original Bushmaster.
> 
> Whatever works for you,


I have a BCM, a Spikes.

Oh 4 Colts


----------



## RedLion

Steve40th said:


> I use a PSA full auto bolt carrier group. MPI HPI? TESTED.


Some, like the premium BCG are. This one was on sale with free shipping yesterday for $89.99, but that batch sold out. I run this bolt in two AR's and they work great.

PSA 5.56 Premium HPT/MPI Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - No Logo - 39339


----------



## Smitty901

Make sure when you order a Bolt that it is complete. Often in fine print it does not have the extractor. Old thread timeless subject.


----------



## Steve40th

RedLion said:


> Some, like the premium BCG are. This one was on sale with free shipping yesterday for $89.99, but that batch sold out. I run this bolt in two AR's and they work great.
> 
> PSA 5.56 Premium HPT/MPI Full Auto Bolt Carrier Group - No Logo - 39339


Thats the one I use.


----------



## SDF880

Pickup up a PSA auto cut nickel boron BCG awhile back and liked it so much I just unboxed another today!
Here it is 10 seconds out of the box.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor

I really like the simple nitrided offerings most MFGs have, never installed a NiB-X myself but have fired rifles with it and theyre nice and slick.

My all time favorite was a cheapass phosphate I soda blasted and sent off to ACS Coating to have AlTiN PVD coated on it cost me $100 and I got a coating better than TiN/NiB and not gaudy and gold

Cryptic Sells AlTiN/TiAlN/NiCr/TiN BCGs for $250 and theyre just as good - I just like being frugal

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Grinch2

dannydefense said:


> Spend a couple bucks more and get a BravoCompany BCG. Why? Cause I said so.
> 
> Seriously though, they don't just cobble together a bunch of parts. Everything that goes into a BCM BCG is quality controlled, tested, and adheres to strict standards. You'll never get one from them that's improperly staked or poorly hardened. Flippin amazing customer service to boot, and everythings 100% USA.


I got one of their handguards for my Scar 17, now granted it was Midwest Industries, after a fall it was in pieces, called them for Midwest's number and they sent me a new one, got it in the mail 3 days after the call, absolutely fantastic customer service with BCG !


----------



## Steve40th

To be honest, very few companies make these parts in house. PSA makes some good items, Colt makes a few, FHN makes some parts. I was looking into who made Sig Sauer rifles parts, and could only find the lowers, but believe allot of their stuff is high end companies.
regardless, of how we see things, some brands just work. And after 60 plus years of making the AR 15, it doesnt take a genius to make quality parts after that many years of battle testing.


----------



## SGT E

Palmetto State has Blemished Bolt Carriers for 68$ now....Made by FHN they are properly staked and tough as nails!...the blemish is usually a spec of coating missing or a blurred Palmetto stamp...I just ordered a bunch of em....some of my old palmetto bolt carriers (Same Type) has 20K plus rounds both in 5.56 and 300 BLK


----------

